# Refund Form 1424 - Payer and Applicant Different



## syedusman1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi Guys,
*I know Refund is done in exceptional cases, and i hope best for myself *

I am not the Payer (used my brother C.C), the problem is on the last page, they ask (form 1424):

1: " You must provide a clear and well-supported reason for requesting a refund "
and then they also 

2: I declare that:
• I am the original payer named in Question 1 or, if the original payer
is deceased, I am the authorised person named in Question 18.
** [SIGN]**

Problem is i am filling the form, It's perfectly good if money goes back in my brother C.C, but it seems i need to get the sign from the Payer (which i can) but the "reason of Refund" i need to enter is of mine, and there is no where I have to sign (applicant)

It's quite confusing for me. Is it ok if i fill the form, and get his sign? or should i sign myself?


----------

